# The worst tip - in the world



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.

This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.

What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


Unbelievable how some people's brains operate. The table scrap broad needs mental help. As for the bible literature thumper, been there too.
As for my worst "tip" some moron who had picked some flowers and decided to give me one. Geeee...thank you sooooo much! &#128528;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A sticky handshake from a male pax precovid. Scary to think about what was sticky.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Had a customer tip me a whole box of covid masks. While their heart was in the right place and many here will consider it a good tip, I really had no use for it as i wear neck gaiters (looks much cooler than wearing those dorky looking ear-loop masks) and I also got fam in the medical field who can get covid masks by the boatload. I'd rather get tipped cash than a inanimate object. Anyway, I gave away the box to some grateful stranger on the street.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

1.5xorbust said:


> A sticky handshake from a male pax precovid. Scary to think about what was sticky.


Ewwwwww......I don't even wanna' go there. Seriously hope you drenched your hand with sanitizer....or at least some gasoline and a match &#128556;


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

18 cents
81 year old woman God Bless her heart... 3 nickels and 3 pennies in my tip box. All she had.
And guess what, that was fine with me, she was a doll, and had many words of wisdom on the trip.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> 18 cents
> 81 year old woman God Bless her heart... 3 nickels and 3 pennies in my tip box. All she had.
> And guess what, that was fine with me, she was a doll, and had many words of wisdom on the trip.


Back in her day, you can go to a movie, buy a slice of pizza and a drink and still have about 3 cents leftover....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Poopy54 said:


> 18 cents
> 81 year old woman God Bless her heart... 3 nickels and 3 pennies in my tip box. All she had.
> And guess what, that was fine with me, she was a doll, and had many words of wisdom on the trip.


You have a tip box? Don't tell the "Big Dog" 'round here!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I once kept getting rides back and forth from a hotel to a Jehovas Witness convention. My "tip" was a watchtower pamphlet from each one of them. Finally instead of throwing them out I kept one to display so I wouldn't get anymore.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

A ball marker from the US senior open when it was played at Notre Dame. Gee thanks.

A young lady once gave me half a pizza and some chicken wings. Pre covid of course. I considered it a good tip. $10 worth of good food.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Mcwharthog said:


> half a pizza and some chicken wings.


Pre-covid or not, no thanks! But to each his own.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


When I am a passenger (not often) I give my driver both a gospel tract and a generous tip. I do both because I actually care about their souls and their incomes. Sorry to hear that this passenger didn't accompany the tract with a real tip.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MondayMan said:


> I do both because I actually care about their souls and their incomes


Uber is the Devil&#128520;
Accordingly, partners sell their soul to drive for Uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MondayMan said:


> When I am a passenger (not often) I give my driver both a gospel tract and a generous tip. I do both because I actually care about their souls and their incomes. Sorry to hear that this passenger didn't accompany the tract with a real tip.


I don't care if the pax gives me an advertising pamphlet/leaflet if they tip.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


$.01



ConkeyCrack said:


> Had a customer tip me a whole box of covid masks. While their heart was in the right place and many here will consider it a good tip, I really had no use for it as i wear neck gaiters (looks much cooler than wearing those dorky looking ear-loop masks) and I also got fam in the medical field who can get covid masks by the boatload. I'd rather get tipped cash than a inanimate object. Anyway, I gave away the box to some grateful stranger on the street.


I would have kept them to give to paxholes with no mask(s).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ms.Doe said:


> $.01


Lol, I've had that one too, after ejecting some misbehaving teenagers


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, I've had that one too, after ejecting some misbehaving teenagers


This was my first job as a waitress at Shoney's big boy. I deserved every penny of it! LOL!


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Pre-covid or not, no thanks! But to each his own.


Your right, that came off as a little gross and desperate. But in my defense, the pax was a longtime repeat rider, so I kinda knew her, and felt comfortable eating the food. Driving in a smaller market you always get repeat pax. It's both a good thing and a bad thing.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I guess I'm also in the $0.01 tip crowd. Drunk out of her mind college girl who had no freaking idea which address she had entered in the app. Had to drive all around town to first drop off her not as drunk friend and then try to find her apartment complex. Ugghhh...

Yes, I should've booted them once things started to go south, but as a father of two girls in their mid-20s, I did what I'd hope another driver would do if my girls would ever be in a similar position. In which they luckily never will be, but still.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Counterfeit money!


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

The worst tip I got was when we get to the destination and the customer went to go get the money from his "grandmother" at an apartment complex in the worst part of town. He comes back, only with a gun and takes my iPhone, gps and wallet. Till this day I wish upon him a horrible life filled with anguish and pain.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Not the kinda granny I'd want to visit....another reason, though, to avoid multi-stops and especially in sketchy parts of town...I simply refuse to stop and wait in those places...IF I get pinned down with a ride going in (which happens a lot), then I work with it but end the ride immediately pax exits the car, peel out of there, "off" the app and get back to the middle or high end real estate.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Ms.Doe said:


> $.01
> 
> 
> I would have kept them to give to paxholes with no mask(s).


Haha this was ubereats tho....


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, I've had that one too, after ejecting some misbehaving teenagers


.
In the "good O'l days,, it was common to leave $.02 to a waitress or waiter for lousy service. As it is MUCH better than leaving NO tip.
It shows that you didn't "just forget" to leave a tip, the service was only "worth" $.02


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

wasn't the worst, The most interesting .. .I got a $5 poker chip from a large casino in my area. Kinda cool. . .I still have it


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You have a tip box? Don't tell the "Big Dog" 'round here!


I don't care if people have a tip box bro.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> .
> In the "good O'l days,, it was common to leave $.02 to a waitress or waiter for lousy service. As it is MUCH better than leaving NO tip.
> It shows that you didn't "just forget" to leave a tip, the service was only "worth" $.02


Your insight is incredible. Sherlock Holmes has nothing on you. &#129315;


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UbaBrah said:


> I don't care if people have a tip box bro.


LOL, not you.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

I was once "tipped" with a small pizza...while doing a NYE PU, some dudes with a stack of pizzas, and they insisted on tipping me with one of my choice (I usually pass on these things, but they were adamant about it so...)...the pies were from a high end joint I've eaten at here, pretty good actually.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> I was once "tipped" with a small pizza...while doing a NYE PU, some dudes with a stack of pizzas, and they insisted on tipping me with one of my choice (I usually pass on these things, but they were adamant about it so...)...the pies were from a high end joint I've eaten at here, pretty good actually.


Food can be a great tip, as long as it's not half-eaten.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


Pax gave me a watch
I said thanks for the tip
He says i want $20 for it
I said no thanks
I then tipped him back with a 1 star


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Mcwharthog said:


> A ball marker from the US senior open when it was played at Notre Dame. Gee thanks.
> 
> A young lady once gave me half a pizza and some chicken wings. Pre covid of course. I considered it a good tip. $10 worth of good food.


I've gotten food as a tip more often than you think when I used to do X. My [email protected]$$ always accepted


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

For me the worst tip is always no tip.

I can't even really say what the worst tip I've gotten was since any tip I've gotten is always better than nothing. Nothing sucks the most. The veggie burger from BK that I got for doing a long trip for a family and their crying baby was probably the worst actual tip, but still a tip is better than not tip.

Actually, "I'll tip you in the app" sucks the most because then you know they're trying to convince you you're getting something that you may not get. That's the worst, yeah.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I got a mini Bible once at the end of a ride. Threw it in the dumpster with my Starbucks cup.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ubercadabra said:


> He says i want $20 for it


I would of said $100 &#128299;&#128526;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I got one fine looking and smelling bud once.
I wade thru the stuff knee deep, so at first I didn't see it as a tip; but dude said he had just come from a legal grow in Oregon and this stuff was top shelf, top dollar weed. I smelled it and agreed.
It was a great tip, and an even better smoke.

AND, the guy gave me another tip .. one that got me the job I love today.
Best tip ever ... got me out from under Uber.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> For me the worst tip is always no tip.
> 
> I can't even really say what the worst tip I've gotten was since any tip I've gotten is always better than nothing. Nothing sucks the most. The veggie burger from BK that I got for doing a long trip for a family and their crying baby was probably the worst actual tip, but still a tip is better than not tip.
> 
> Actually, "I'll tip you in the app" sucks the most because then you know they're trying to convince you you're getting something that you may not get. That's the worst, yeah.


I'm curious if any of you all "thank" pax in advance for the so-called "phat tip" they're gonna give you "on the app"? as in:

Pax: Hey, don't worry, Im gonna tip you BIG on the app.

Driver: Oh cool, thanks.

Or you just sorta say "ok",or even ignore it?

I ask because...at times I get the sense that pax sorta want to role play being the big tipper while in the car, want be praised for their imagined generosity.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


 2 cents


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> I'm curious if any of you all "thank" pax in advance for the so-called "phat tip" they're gonna give you "on the app"? as in:
> 
> Pax: Hey, don't worry, Im gonna tip you BIG on the app.
> 
> ...


I just ignore it, as well as the "sorry to make you wait" comment when they're late to the pickup. Both comments earn them a 1*, for what it's worth.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

"I'll Tip you in the App! "


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I got some really good baklava a couple of years ago.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I once delivered an instacart order and I received a couple of those pamphlets along with a prayer letter (form letter) with my name typed in the Dear John (that’s actually my name). I was happy someone was praying on...I mean, for me.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


Worst tip? $0


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

"here's a tip, I hear uber drivers make better money than cab drivers"


Yeah.. its happened.

And recently...

"No, not really... this fare on uber would have paid out... 1/3.. so like $5.00 then vehicle expenses come out of my pocket so another $3.00 off that... leaving me with $2.00. In the cab this ride cost you $15, leaving me about 60% or just shy of $10.00... Then i stand a very good chance of getting $3-5 TIP in the cab, which is more than the entire ride payout on uber"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> As for my worst "tip" some moron who had picked some flowers and decided to give me one. Geeee...thank you sooooo much! &#128528;


Hmm... I'd save them for someone who could appreciate them, or offer them to later pax to get more "great amenities" badges.

EDIT: On second thought, offering flowers to pax could backfire and result in deactivation for sexual gestures, so probably best not to give any to any female pax, but you could offer them to a male pax to give to his S.O.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> He comes back, only with a gun and takes my iPhone, gps and wallet. Till this day I wish upon him a horrible life filled with anguish and pain.


I would feel that way too.

And you know, he probably *has* lived a short anguished life filled with pain since then. I mean, if he's managed to stay alive (which is questionable) only a seriously disturbed person would do that.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I just ignore it, as well as the "sorry to make you wait" comment when they're late to the pickup. Both comments earn them a 1*, for what it's worth.


Because pax who messages "be right there", then proceeds to play the clock, wait till 4:30 to pop out of their place, get to the curb by 4:45 and into you car are genuinely sorry, and remorseful about making you wait...they promise to not do it again, until the next time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


But
Did you JOIN the Church of Satan ?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Worst tip, for the longest time: a box of about a dozen Voodoo donuts, with a bite taken out of each one.

Current worst: an investment tip; buy Gamestop when it was $283 per share. What a stock tip!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


I once had a .50 cents tip when I was a driver in America. I was shocked as I never seen anything below $2

The pax really liked my service but was maybe too broke to tip normally.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

$5.00

CANADIAN

So close to having real money but unable to spend it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Been getting $1.00 tips but I'm OK with that. The fact that ahole pax don't tip anything has always blown my mind. "What, you can't tip one lousy buck"??? So, when they do I'm completely ok with it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

hooj said:


> Worst tip? $0


No, that just means that the pax didn't tip. We're talking here about bad things that people actually have tipped.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I picked up a stripper, or an exotic dancer, in North Orange County once and she had a big slice of cake and offered it to me as she entered. I refused it, so she threw it on the sidewalk in front of the classy establishment. She said they fired her for no reason and she wanted a ride to another joint. At the other place, I waited for her at the entrance along with her makeup kit (more like suitcase). She came out and said she had another job. 
She yapped and yapped about her love life, her dancing and more stuff than I wanted to hear. 
No tip....
Here's the spooky part.......
About a week later I got a voicemail from her wanting me to please call her back. She sounded desperate. She was a hot though. 
How did she get my number I wondered.....and no I did not respond.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

When I was in Montreal on business a year or so ago, there were drivers there who refused tips from me.  Not all of them, but a significant number of them.


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


i didnt consider this a bad one in fact appreciated it but one of the memorable ones was last march only 2 weeks into shutdown i was tipped a roll of toilet paper by a passenger, you couldn't find it anywhere then


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

$3.

This looks ungrateful but he was so drunk that on a Saturday night my pulling over for him to vomit frequently turned a 12 minute trip into an hourlong saga.



Amos69 said:


> "I'll Tip you in the App! "


And it never happens.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?





Ms.Doe said:


> $.01


I did receive that once on Uber Taxi. I suspect that it was an error. They meant to enter one dollar, but did not understand that they had to enter "1-0-0". They were Asiatic.

Other than that, this goes back a number of years:

When I got my first hack licence in D.C., two zones on a street hail was two-dollars-forty-five (from 1931-2008, D.C. cabs did not have meters). Two zones was a common trip. You used to get more than a small number of what I used to call "Quarterbacks". They \would hand you three singles and say "Give me a quarter back". I was always tempted to say "OH GOSH! A _whole_ *THIRTY* cents?". It really was annoying on the longer two zone trips. Could they not just let you keep the three bananas?

Equally annoying was a two zone trip on a call. Back then, it was three-dollars-ten. These customers used to pull out a five dollar bill and say in a tone that sounded as if they thought that they were big time tippers:

"Take out three-fifty.." OH GOSH! A _whole _*FORTY* cents!



Poopy54 said:


> 18 cents
> 81 year old woman God Bless her heart... 3 nickels and 3 pennies in my tip box. All she had.
> And guess what, that was fine with me, she was a doll, and had many words of wisdom on the trip.


You must make allowances for the elderly. Karma demands it.



MondayMan said:


> When I am a passenger (not often) I give my driver both a gospel tract and a generous tip. I do both because I actually care about their souls and their incomes. Sorry to hear that this passenger didn't accompany the tract with a real tip.


Sadly, people tend to get all twisted out of shape if you give them a Gospel tract. People simply can not be tolerant, respectful or decent any more. Add to that that it is fashionable to be anti-Christian. I am Catholic, so I know that the Fundamentalists are not too crazy about me, but, if one hands me a tract, I accept it in the spirit in which it was offered and say "thank you". This is how my parents raised me.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't care if the pax gives me an advertising pamphlet/leaflet if they tip.


That is the best. Take it, smile and tell them to have a nice day.



AvisDeene said:


> The worst tip I got was when we get to the destination and the customer went to go get the money from his "grandmother" at an apartment complex in the worst part of town. He comes back, only with a gun and takes my iPhone, gps and wallet. Till this day I wish upon him a horrible life filled with anguish and pain.


Was this driving a cab or Uber/Lyft?



UbaBrah said:


> I don't care if people have a tip box bro.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^He was referring to a certain poster. I know who it was. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 


Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> LOL, not you.





Gtown Driver said:


> The veggie burger from BK


That _is_ worse than no tip.......that or chocolate covered cherries.



Gtown Driver said:


> tActually, "I'll tip you in the app"


I am convinced that most of them fail to tip not out of malice, but because they forget. In order to tip, they must rate you and most passengers do not rate.



#1husler said:


> I'm curious if any of you all "thank" pax in advance for the so-called "phat tip" they're gonna give you "on the app"?


I mutter and Industrial Thank You and bid them have a nice day.



Christinebitg said:


> When I was in Montreal on business a year or so ago, there were drivers there who refused tips from me.


When I lived in Montréal, I never saw anyone refuse a tip. Of course, at that time, T. Kalanick was in training pants.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


Leftover curry


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

May H. said:


> Leftover curry


Mmm mmm mmm! &#127860;&#128523;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


Worst tip?
That was the BEST tip you could have ever gotten!
She saved your soul from eternal damnation!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Worst tip?
> That was the BEST tip you could have ever gotten!
> She saved your soul from eternal damnation!


No she didn't, he's still an Uber driver!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Add to that that it is fashionable to be anti-Christian. I am Catholic, so I know that the Fundamentalists are not too crazy about me, but, if one hands me a tract, I accept it in the spirit in which it was offered and say "thank you".


I also just smile and say thank you. I'm sure they're good hearted people. For what it's worth, I do not have a religion.

As for it being fashionable to be hostile to Christians, that doesn't happen here in Texas. But a lot of Christians here love to see themselves as persecuted. I think that makes them feel virtuous.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Was this driving a cab or Uber/Lyft?


When I drove a cab.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When I lived in Montréal, I never saw anyone refuse a tip.


I would say it was close to half of them who declined to accept a tip. I was there for about four or five days. I used Uber twice a day, except for the days I arrived and left. (Those were once a day, between the airport and my hotel downtown.)


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


She knows being a Uber/Lyft driver means, you got to be screwed up somehow and maybe the lord can help you.

This gif reminds me of working for the Broward County School District (Fort Lauderdale), out of approx. 350 employees at one of 5 transportation locations across the county, I was one of maybe 5 white males, the rest were 99% African American large women and a hand full of Hispanics, Haitians and white women. The back stabbing that I would see was hilarious, and then after crapping all over each other I would hear them on the phone with someone "Praise the Lord it's hard working with the devil", I was that devil a few times also.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> I was that devil a few times also.


Don't kid yourself.
In that situation, you were 'the devil' all the time.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

3 oranges after an airport trip.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Dice Man said:


> 3 oranges after an airport trip.


You're right, total BS tip. Should've been at least 4 oranges for an airport trip!


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


One day I lost 2 Marlboro sigs which pax ask to purchase from me. As soon as I gave them to him pax jump out of the car with "classic" I'll pay u in the app BS. This was good 2.5x 30 min ride, but with -$1 tip added.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Can't think of a "worst tip" but I was actually given a church pamphlet before - and she gave me a real tip.

My best tip was in app, craft beer, and the return few for a wallet. Ahhh memories, before the shit hit the fan.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I had an attorney buy me lunch for meeting her to return her set of keys.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

A gay dude hit on me during a ride and offered "service's".


Yikes ‼‼💰💰


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

A guy brought a canvas painting into my car that was large enough to occupy a seat.

He enthusiastically stated "I brought this as a tip for you since you were so patient waiting for me! My friend painted it and I love it, but I just can't look at it anymore!" I just sighed and said 'alright, let's just get going.'

It was a VERY amateur portrait of Jesus Christ. This is the best representation of it I could find. Just more blob faced, shades of grey, with a beard and crown. &#129318;&#127995;









I asked him to take it with him after the ride. My excuse was that I was working and it occupied too much space. I thought he got me when he suggested that I put it in my trunk. But then I remembered I needed that space for all my airport trips. &#128579;


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

One lady gave me like 10 full Italian means from a nice place. Because her daughter's party , pre. Marry. Her hotel would not put it in the kitchen. It was not really a tip. Just a nice thing. The food was worth at least $150. The ride $20....I had to run it home. And come back to work. My labrador really liked the chicken parm. And calami.


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

Worst tip and best one “get a real job” I’m working on it however....**** you


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> A gay dude hit on me during a ride and offered "service's".
> 
> Yikes ‼‼&#128176;&#128176;


You should just do what women do, when they get hit on by someone they're not interested in.

Just say "No thanks."

If the person persists, then you move to "Sorry, I have a boyfriend."


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You should just do what women do, when they get hit on by someone they're not interested in.
> 
> Just say "No thanks."
> 
> If the person persists, then you move to "Sorry, I have a boyfriend."


Most girls in the bay are 49ers. I mean they think they are a 9 however they are a 4. If that.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Hillary_Clinton said:


> Most girls in the bay are 49ers. I mean they think they are a 9 however they are a 4. If that.


Did one of those 9s i mean 4s tell you to get a job? :x3:



Dice Man said:


> 3 oranges after an airport trip.


3 oranges and an apple minimum.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> 3 oranges.


Assuming that they were good oranges, I would have liked that tip. Sometimes, I have Wheaties® and bananas for brekkie. Sometimes, I have an orange, a bagel or scone and a piece of cheese. That would have been three brekkies for me.

Some one once tipped me a large box of Corn Flakes. I had them instead of Wheaties® for a while.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> You should just do what women do, when they get hit on by someone they're not interested in.
> 
> Just say "No thanks."
> 
> If the person persists, then you move to "Sorry, I have a boyfriend."


Me and wifey and my big sister in a busy bar in Berkeley.
We were younger and wife was a knockout.

Guy hitting on her. Wouldn't stop.
I was like "Dayam, if I say something it will be a fight."

My big sis says, "Watch this." 
Uh oh.
She gets up goes over to the guy taps him on the shoulder. When he turns around she points to my wife sitting there wide-eyed and says, "See that one right there?" He nods. She says "She's mine ... ok?"
He nodded slowly and sis sat down.
No more troubles.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Hillary_Clinton said:


> Worst tip and best one "get a real job" I'm working on it [email protected]@@@ you


Nice. Uber surge or set-your-own surge?


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Mmm mmm mmm! &#127860;&#128523;


Noooo! I had to go home and clean that stench from my vehicle. It literally clung to the upholstery. I lost valuable driving time on a Saturday night. &#128557;


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

May H. said:


> Noooo! I had to go home and clean that stench from my vehicle. It literally clung to the upholstery. I lost valuable driving time on a Saturday night. &#128557;


We've all been there!


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> As I was completing a ride yesterday, just before getting out of the car, the pax said, "This is for you". She reached over and put something on the armrest between the two front seats. "Thank you very much", I said. I then thought to myself, "$10? $5?". Alas, no, it was a bible-basher propaganda pamphlet with a cartoon picture of Satan on it, horns 'n' all, with the words, "He's in disguise" or some other such nonsense. Not the _best _disguise I've ever seen - I took one look and thought, "That's Satan". Epic tip fail.
> 
> This is actually worse than my previous worst tip record holder. I had picked up a couple from a restaurant, and at the end of the ride the female pax offered me her table scraps that she had brought out with her, classily presented in the form of a paper plate covered with aluminium foil.
> 
> What has been the worst tip a pax has tried to offer you?


Got a tip from a drunk pax for 4 cents once. Didn't really lose my cool or anything. She was pretty wasted.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You should just do what women do, when they get hit on by someone they're not interested in.
> 
> Just say "No thanks."
> 
> If the person persists, then you move to "Sorry, I have a boyfriend."


That's the weird part.....I honestly said that to my wife about now I know the feeling of not honoring NO means No.

This guy wouldn't stop amd was actually making me mad.

I said "I'm happily married and good there sir".....he says "so am I "

"I'm really not Intrested in other men sir"....."how do you know without doing it"

I was like dude, even if I were gay, your an ugly guy anyway..that's what I really wanted to say .lol


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> That's the weird part.....I honestly said that to my wife about now I know the feeling of not honoring NO means No.
> 
> This guy wouldn't stop amd was actually making me mad.
> 
> ...


Just make sure you use Vaseline next time.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Just make sure you use Vaseline next time.


Lol.......yikes


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol.......yikes


Nice to see you can take a joke, I spent most of my life in Fort Lauderdale/Miami and worked in hotels and restaurants in my early 20's, so many gays I couldn't believe it, I always said I wish I got the attention from women as I did gays but would never consider it, just aint in the genes..............


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> Nice to see you can take a joke, I spent most of my life in Fort Lauderdale/Miami and worked in hotels and restaurants in my early 20's, so many gays I couldn't believe it, I always said I wish I got the attention from women as I did gays but would never consider it, just aint in the genes..............


I had a gay friend tell me that "gay guys see way more poontang than straight guys".
Is it a trust thing?
Girls don't mind getting nekkid with the girls?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Pre-covid or not, no thanks! But to each his own.


It's not as if she licked every slice! Geeeesh!


----------



## rukey (Apr 22, 2019)

A soggy slice of cake wrapped in a napkin. I had picked them up from a wedding.


----------



## emeraldhue (Jan 7, 2017)

Won dala!

In addition to the “send thanks” button, we need a “gee thanks” button right below it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rukey said:


> A soggy slice of cake wrapped in a napkin. I had picked them up from a wedding.


I'll bet you didn't know that for the majority of women, wedding cake is an aphrodisiac.

You should have tried it. It works on her even if youre the one eating it.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rukey said:


> A soggy slice of cake wrapped in a napkin. I had picked them up from a wedding.


&#128514;


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Dice Man said:


> 3 oranges after an airport trip.


Is this what you really wanted?











Christinebitg said:


> It works on her even if youre the one eating it.


Eating "it?" &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I still have my roaring dinosaur.

Which I received as a tip from a Pax.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Lissetti said:


> I still have my roaring dinosaur.
> 
> Which I received as a tip from a Pax.
> 
> View attachment 570497


That thing is cool! How much? I gotta' have it!!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> That thing is cool! How much? I gotta' have it!!!


No as you see I love it. I don't even know where the guy got it. I was giving him a ride home and we were talking about Jurassic Park. I'm a huge fan of dinosaurs and all paleontology. Anyways he had me wait and ran inside for this, my tip.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Lissetti said:


> No as you see I love it. I don't even know where the guy got it. I was giving him a ride home and we were talking about Jurassic Park. I'm a huge fan of dinosaurs and all paleontology. Anyways he had me wait and ran inside for this, my tip.


Here, take it. And believe me Sweetheart, there's lot's more where that came from! &#128536;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I still have my roaring dinosaur. Which I received as a tip from a Pax.


..........now you are going to get @Random Carnivore into this topic.



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> That thing is cool! How much? I gotta' have it!!!


You will have some serious competition from @Random Carnivore . I have this sneaking suspicion that he can outbid you.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........now you are going to get @Random Carnivore into this topic.
> 
> You will have some serious competition from @Random Carnivore . I have this sneaking suspicion that he can outbid you.


Bring it on! &#128170;&#128526;&#128684;&#128176;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I got a GREAT tip from a grateful pax once ... 
it only took a couple of these; to clear it up.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Eating "it?" &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


I assume you can tell the difference between the taste of wedding cake and whatever else it is that you're alluding to. LOL


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> I assume you can tell the difference between the taste of wedding cake and whatever else it is that you're alluding to. LOL


Maybe?&#128512;


----------



## Old G (Mar 5, 2021)

why do we pay 10%, 15% or 20% for a meal, but $1 or $2 for a ride?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Old G said:


> why do we pay 10%, 15% or 20% for a meal, but $1 or $2 for a ride?


Exactly!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Old G said:


> why do we pay 10%, 15% or 20% for a meal, but $1 or $2 for a ride?


Because there have never, ever been a restaurant in the world that bought national TV ads proudly proclaiming that there is "no need to tip."


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> national TV ads proudly proclaiming that there is "no need to tip."


Really? Uber did that? I know they championed that message in many ways, but was not aware, nor have ever seen, tv ads doing such. Doesn't surprise me!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I *.........*was not aware, nor have ever seen, tv ads doing such.


I never saw a television advertisement that said that, but, I have hear radio advertisements and seen print advertisements that did.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Really? Uber did that? I know they championed that message in many ways, but was not aware, nor have ever seen, tv ads doing such. Doesn't surprise me!





Another Uber Driver said:


> I never saw a television advertisement that said that, but, I have hear radio advertisements and seen print advertisements that did.


Probly market specific.
But I remember seeing them on occasion here in Cali back when I was driving.

I remember that you could get 'in trouble' with Uber for _accepting_ a tip.
I'd have pax's ask me about it all the time.
I'd tell them that "Uber has no rights of making law. It's a free country and it's your money; you wanna let Uber tell you how to spend it?"


----------

